# saskatoon berry wine



## ez2cy (Jul 29, 2013)

I had a wine making book awhile ago (You Made This?).
In it, was a recipe for combining Saskatoon berries and a red wine kit. Made a great wine. 

Anyone have this book or the recipe?

Saskatoon's are a berry grown here in Saskatchewan that grow other places and also known as Service Berry, June Berry (Elder? Not sure)

Any help appreciated.


----------

